# NEED Commerical SNOW REMOVAL JOB in PA



## Gregsnowremoval (Nov 23, 2008)

Have plenty of equipment:
Backhoe
ATVs
Dump Trucks
Plow Trucks/ Salt Spreaders etc...
Had a big job that fell through.... Now I need to find another! 
Located in Bucks County PA - but I am willing to travel!
Contact me at [email protected] or call me at:
Red Rock Nursery Inc.
267-718-8240
Greg Borgeson


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Try call ATS at 215-757-8840. They're in your area and have been pretty good to work for.


----------



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

Where in PA?


----------



## Gregsnowremoval (Nov 23, 2008)

*Locations:*

Anywhere in Bucks - Montgomery - counties - I am willing to travel - 
Thanks - Greg


----------



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a few retail sites we're looking to contract out for the season--in Montgeryville, Willow Grove, and Philadelphia. If you're interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you the info.


----------



## Gregsnowremoval (Nov 23, 2008)

*Snow Removal*

Just making sure you received my email I sent yesterday!
Thanks Greg


----------

